# BREAKING NEWS: LeBron back to Miami!



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

To rehab...



> LeBron James' rehab process to deal with back and knee strains has focused on getting him into the best places to heal. That included a stay in his old home in Miami to take advantage of warmer weather this week, sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> Cleveland Cavaliers' doctors advised James not to attend games over the last week because "continuous sitting" on the bench would be bad for his back. For this reason James was excused from team activities and did not attend road trips in Charlotte and Philadelphia and a home game against the Dallas Mavericks.


http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=12138531


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

****ing bullshit. I hate when players don't travel with the team and they act like it was doctors orders.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

@Basel sucks at trolling.

Then again, Basel sucks in general.

:vuvuzela:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

^^


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I ****ing hate you Basel.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

lol.......well played


----------

